# Could this be canker?



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry, these are the best pics I have now maybe later I will try for better pictures. One or two pimple like things in her mouth. This is the same feral pigeon with the swollen feet that I’ve been applying ointment to and giving two small doses of amoxicillin per day for a few days but haven’t done for 5 days. 
You will see one on the right and one on the left on the roof of her mouth. 
I don’t have canker medicine right now. I’ll have to order it online.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi. From the picture, it does look like canker. The bird will certainly need some medicine. See, https://www.greencrossvets.com.au/pet-library/articles-of-interest/birds/canker-in-birds/

I hope he/she does well and that you can get the much needed medication.


----------

